# British Expat - Television Series - Outline Productions



## Sam Wilson

Are you a British Expat living abroad?

Are you thinking of returning to the UK?

Whether it’s because you’re missing family & friends, have struggled with the local culture or had trouble with your finances – we’d like to know why you want to come home!

Award-winning Outline Productions are developing an exciting new documentary series about expat life - and are looking for Brits living abroad, who are considering coming home and open to sharing their views with us. Perhaps you’ve not even shared the news with your family back in Blighty yet!

If this sounds like you, or you’d just like to find out more, please contact Sam Wilson via the expat forum or on 02074247626


----------

